# Dvr's And Transferring To Computer



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello,

I have a Motorola DVR from the cable company with an 80GB drive. Problem is I am almost out of room due to recording kids stuff. I know it is possible to transfer the programs to a computer but am at a loss on how to do this. I have the capabilities to do this and the appropriate video capture hardware/software. What I want to do is burn them to DVD.

Anyone who can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I,m not sure about the cable DVR but I've been looking a several sites to try to do the same from my Dish DVR. With the dish sytem the data is encoded and as far as I can tell no one was figured a way to download the video even though there is a UBS port on the back of the system. 
I have copied a few things on to DVD's with my DVD recorder but most is copywrited and the DVD record sees that it copywrited and just stops recording. The other problem it will only record in real time so it takes alot of time to record stuff.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The guy from Verizon told me I needed a memory stick and plug intp a USD port to dowmload from my DVR to my laptop. After that he lost me









John


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have scoured the web for stuff but can't really find anything of use. I know it can be done but the information in near impossible to find.

I am going to try and plug via firewire and see if my system will recognize the HD and go from there.

As far as encryption, there are programs to get past that. Email me and I will give you the names of the ones I use.

Lance


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought the DW a DVR with built in DVD burner and I just burn to dvd. It had a 160 gm Hard drive and will do instant reply freeze frame and doesn't need a service like TIVO no dues to pay. It will burn straight to a DVD without going to the hard drive. It is so simple to use my DW can use it.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I bought the DW a DVR with built in DVD burner and I just burn to dvd. It had a 160 gm Hard drive and will do instant reply freeze frame and doesn't need a service like TIVO no dues to pay. It will burn straight to a DVD without going to the hard drive. It is so simple to use my DW can use it.


Will your DVR work with Dish?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

TiVo has this functionality built into its software, called TiVoToGo, but only if you have a TiVo box. A software package like Toast takes advantage of this. However, if you have TiVo on a DirectTV DVR box, it will not work. DirecTV has this ability turned off.









I have also wanted to do this, but from what I can gather on the Net, it can't be done with a DirectTV TiVo DVR.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> I bought the DW a DVR with built in DVD burner and I just burn to dvd. It had a 160 gm Hard drive and will do instant reply freeze frame and doesn't need a service like TIVO no dues to pay. It will burn straight to a DVD without going to the hard drive. It is so simple to use my DW can use it.


Will your DVR work with Dish?
[/quote]

Well it will record the channel you are watching but it will not control the channels. There are some on the market that will control a cable box or dish receiver with the IR control but I didn't buy one that would do that. I have cable tv and the DVR is connected to the cable with a splitter and the tuner will tune a lot of the cable channels, Get my wifes soap's so she is happy. There is a bunch of inputs so I can switch to cable box or the VHS player or what ever I want. I have been copying all my VHS taped to the hard drive then burning them to disks plus my camcorder makes mini DVD's so I will take 3 mini disks and load them to the HD then make one big DVD the DVD burner will burn all DVD formats including dual layer. It has a component output for my HDTV so will play in wide format.

You can program it to record from any of the inputs and record to the hard drive or stright to a DVD disk. The programming is menu driven and so easy the DW had no problem using it. When I watch a football game It will start to record and I can freeze the picture run it back replay it as may times as I like fast forward etc. It is so nice not having to use tapes any more. There are better units out there but this one was rated the easiest to use and that was important for the DW. The brand is a Liteon LVW-5045 we have had it for a year and a half so I sure it is out dated but we love it.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.

It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> As far as encryption, there are programs to get past that.


I'm sure you're not suggesting avoidance of copyright protection .......


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.
> 
> It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
> Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


Does this transfer in 720p or 480i?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Most DVR converters have outputs on the back, and a menu selection for transferring files saved on the hard drive. However due to copyright protection the output quality is limited to 480p, and not high definition (720p-1080i-1080p).


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about dpi and all that. I do know the drivers won't download encrypted or copyrighted stuff.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Most DVR converters have outputs on the back, and a menu selection for transferring files saved on the hard drive. However due to copyright protection the output quality is limited to 480p, and not high definition (720p-1080i-1080p).


The copy protection comes from the programmer. 
Comcast cable has no copy protection. I was told that there are levels of copy protection. No copy, Copy once, Open. I guess Comcast has chosen to purchase the more expensive Open (no copy protection) for it customers.
I record HD through the HDMI port from the motorola box to an external computer.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.
> 
> It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
> Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


Will I work with the Direct TV DVR?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.
> 
> It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
> Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


Can you please provide a link to the instructions and the drivers? Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.
> 
> It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
> Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


Can you please provide a link to the instructions and the drivers? Thanks!
[/quote]

I'd like to take a look at them as well...


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Swany said:


> After much searching I found the drivers needed to download form DVR. If anyone is interested, I have the motorola 6208 with 80GB drive.
> 
> It is a lengthy process but after I tried it and transfered the files to my other computer it worked.
> Now all I have to do is download all the Thomas and Postman Pat show.


Will I work with the Direct TV DVR?
[/quote]

That I don't know. What I did was a google search for drivers for my specific DVR. It helps to have the model number.


----------

